# E-Bey made his show ring debut !~ and Woodie pics too!



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

So I will be sharing a bit of good news in two seperate threads. This thread is for E-Bey. All I can say is OMG what a absolutely stunning colt he is. Geesh louise, I kid you not, he is *GORGEOUS*!
So as stated, this was E-Bey's first show. He did very well placing 2nd under the Dressage Judge and 1st under the Hunter Judge with 8.6 scores and above for legs and feet from both to include other fabulous confirmation scores! I am hoping that I will be made a copy of his score sheets so I can quote "all" of the confirmation scores which we terrific! I truly did not expect anything otherwise!
So without further ado, let me introduce you to the Show ring rookie who took it all in stride, Mr. TRR E-Bey from New York! (can hardly wait to see his babysister our of this same mare!)

















































Denise Gainey


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning! !


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow! Drop dead gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a handsome young man, congratulations:thumbsup:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a stunning horse. How old is he?


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you all ! ~ E-bey is a 2 YRO and has a yearling full sister who I hear is equally as nice in Chestnut clothing with a blaze & 4 whites.

Denise Gainey


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

hah he is very aware of that camera isnt he?? gorgeous is an understatement though I love his look :]


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's a beauty Denise! A very sensible looking fellow, quite pleasing to the eye.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> He's a beauty Denise! A very sensible looking fellow, quite pleasing to the eye.


Thank you very much! I really enjoyed looking at him  In fact, I could not keep my eyes off of him!!! He really *IS* that *KIND* of horse!

Denise Gainey


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome! what a beauty!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh my, he is breathtaking!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you as well MysticL ~ I can not keep myself from staring at his photos and recalling the presence he presented...He is so very very WOW!!!

Denise Gainey


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Ha ha! I came back this morning for a second glimpse of his beauty! There aren't enough words to do him justice!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am head over heels in love with that horse!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW he is simply stunning! I love his markings on his legs!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

*steals him* :happydance:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

*steals him from Katze, muahaha* :happydance:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL hes closer to me so I can beat you guys and steal him first.:rofl:


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Takes yor goodz, stealz back t3h horsie and hides him in "unknown area!":happydance:


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

You guys have me sooooo ROFLMAO!!!!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

He is SO his Daddy's boy! Congrats Denise.. You must be so proud!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll take that plain pony off your hands :wink:

He is gorgeous!!!


----------

